# Weekend is coming, I want advice!



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OK guys, so I am taking this weekend 100% off work (first one in weeks  ) and I am going to fish myself stupid  But where, that is the question! There's a TON of babbling info here, so feel free to skim to the end.

Lately I have decided that I want to catch pike or muskie on a fly rod, so my new 8 wt axiom and I would love to be pointed in the right direction. Also, floating or sinking line? I went to whiskey island harbor last night looking for pike on account of the giant weedbeds and general fishy feel of the area. I didn't catch anything, but I did see a lot of swirls and jumpers. Lot of those were bass, some may have been carp, and hopefully one was a pike? I'm not sure. If you know any harbors with pike, give up the info! I C&R only with fish like that, so don't think I'm gonna wipe you out.

As for muskie, people get really testy about those spots... If you want to give advice I'd love it 

Next up: I wouldn't mind catching some walleye on fly, or just in general. Anyone ever chase night walleye with a fly rod in the harbors? Supposedly t'is the season according to a guy I talked to.

Places:

Thought about the cold creek output channel, maybe somewhere on conneaut, or killbuck creek, or the kent section of the cuyahoga, or the grand, or or or...

See I'm having trouble narrowing it down. Any suggestions would be appreicated!

Finally, I thought about going fishing with YOU. Yes you dear reader  if you wanna meet up and fish somewhere just shoot me a PM and you can see firsthand how bad I really am at casting! 

Summary:
1) I want pike. Tell me where! lol. 
2) Muskie, too, though with less demanding-ness since people like them more (?)
3) Where to fish? 
a) connie
b) cold
c) grand
d) killbuck
e) cuyahoga in kent (pike city?)
4) Wanna go fishing? 

p.s.: Anyone who wants to help shall be quite duly rewarded during steelhead season if they wish. I know a few places you might like to know about too, long as you keep em secret


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

If you wanting to chase musky or pike then I seriously suggest you get use a kayak. There are plenty of places that hold these toothy critters.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm, You're most likely right. Wonder where I could rent one? At the moment I find myself kayakless. Which sucks. And MRO isn't doing any freedom hawk demos on the cuyahoga haha.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If I had a place for you to stay I'd say come on down for some morning & evening hybrid action... however, my house is currently full of animals & children.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> If I had a place for you to stay I'd say come on down for some morning & evening hybrid action... however, my house is currently full of animals & children.


Could sleep in my truck, lol. I've wanted hybrids for a while too!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Could sleep in my truck, lol. I've wanted hybrids for a while too!


Under normal conditions, I would play host no problem. I have a newborn son in the house now so unfortunately it's hectic & can't entertain. 

You can still come down & entertain yourself though. 


I am fishing tomorrow morning, Saturday morning... possibly Saturday evening & Sunday morning. 

Party starts @ 5:30 am, be there or be square. Leave the 2x @ home.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You'll also have to sign a nondisclosure form & will be blindfolded for 85% of the trip.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Hmm, You're most likely right. Wonder where I could rent one? At the moment I find myself kayakless. Which sucks. And MRO isn't doing any freedom hawk demos on the cuyahoga haha.


I am currently working on my 12 FH getting it set up the way I like it. Got 2 yaks now.
Beside I went into BackPackers Shop and they had it and got it for way less than MRO. Only one though.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> I am currently working on my 12 FH getting it set up the way I like it. *Got 2 yaks now*.
> Beside I went into BackPackers Shop and they had it and got it for way less than MRO. Only one though.


Wanna go fishing?  lol.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I have caught a few walleye on the fly from the Erie piers. Early spring and late fall. I don't start looking for the nighttime walleye until November when folks are catching them close to shore on stickbaits. Floating line, large clousers casted parallel to the pier/rocks. I stay away from the popular areas (edgewater, east 72nd) with the flyrod. Make sure you wear safety glasses since your big fly may come down to face level on the backcast.

Pike from shore: cuyahoga river from mantua/near Ladue reservoir downstream to kent/cuyahoga falls.

Musky from shore: upper parts of the grand river.

I don't think the pike hang around the Erie harbor weedbeds until later in the fall (October +) and in the early spring.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there any put in for kayak on the Upper Grand? That would be cool.

Clayton I am fishing everyday so, You can use the other craft. Fished the 1Upper Wellington today from noon til 2pm, got 2 bass 15" and 14". Heading back out tonite again for bigger fishs.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's a start for the grand. Muskies are available above and below the Harperfield dam. A few resident walleye up there as well.


Grand River Canoe Livery on Fobes Road north of Rock Creek off S.R. 45. Upper river above the Harperfield dam.
Kenesees Grand River Camp and Canoe on S.R. 307E in Geneva. Also above the dam.
Harpersfield Covered Bridge Park off S.R. 534 bridge. Access river on right and left to fish below or above the dam.
Hidden Valley Lake Metroparks off S.R. 528 south of Madison. Access river on left.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Is there any put in for kayak on the Upper Grand? That would be cool.
> 
> Clayton I am fishing everyday so, You can use the other craft. Fished the 1Upper Wellington today from noon til 2pm, got 2 bass 15" and 14". Heading back out tonite again for bigger fishs.


Nice fish!

Both bigger than anything I've hooked in to for over a month. Work sucks, and being bad at rivers up here sucks more :-\ lol.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Steel Cranium said:


> Here's a start for the grand. Muskies are available above and below the Harperfield dam. A few resident walleye up there as well.
> 
> 
> Grand River Canoe Livery on Fobes Road north of Rock Creek off S.R. 45. Upper river above the Harperfield dam.
> ...


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I tried the grand in some recommended locations. I can say without a doubt that the secrets passed to me are safe with their respective owners. 

IN 5 hours I did not see anything even slightly resembling a sign of there being muskie in that river at all. That doesn't mean they arent there, I just know I suck at catching them. Will keep trying.

Tomorrow, Cold Creek or Kent. We'll see.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OK, sorry I'm late, fishing report time!

Cold Creek / Rest Haven:

Rest haven looked awesome, I'm going to have to learn a little more about accessing some of the more remote ponds (preferably without the mosquito gauntlet through the forest and swamp) but again it looks like a hell of a place to fish. I caught about a 2 lb bass almost right off the bat with the huge pike streamer, fish was eager as all hell and EXPLODED on the streamer. After that fish though, no further strikes. The pond is very shallow near shore, and to really fish it well I would have needed my wading shoes, which I was dumb and left in the truck. Maybe this weekend though  Saw some carp feeding, a couple of giant boils I assume were pike, and that was all. I wanna fish it more.

Cold Creek: 
Well there's only so many places to fish it, so we paid our money at the trout camp. There I stand, slinging an 8" fire tiger streamer on 200gr sinking line and an 8 wt with a truck winch where the reel belongs, prepared to pike it up. My dad is throwing a #6 bugger on 3x floro. Not 4 casts in, guess what he hooks? ****** 3 foot pike! It got off after a few twists and head shakes, but an awesome fish anyway. I think he's got the esox bug... it's not obvious yet, but he'll cave soon enough. We proceeded to catch a few large and small mouth at the mouth of the river, and dad hooked a trout but it got away. No further bites from pike 

Whiskey Island:

I was feeling lazy the next day and went to WI. The fishing was mediocre until it occured to me that I ought to focus on current and structure. Proceeded to catch a couple 3 lb bass and several others, had a couple of bites + break offs pretty fast. Also pulled in about 80 feet of what looked like 100lb power pro lol. And if you saw me there, then yes, I admit it, i was sinning - had a spinning rod in my hand. 20 feet of snaggy, jagged-rocked water is not where I want to swing my expensive streamers and nice fly line. Gimme a 1 dollar jig any day 

Anyhoo, that's how it went. Anyone care to come explore rest haven with me? The bottom of those ponds is rocky and walk-on-able from the look of it. very stony anyway, not the usual silt junk.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great timne. As for Resthaven, its where I grew up on living my early years. I would not dare wade as you will surely lose your wading boot in the muck. If you really wants some pointers there then you can possibly get with me for a day of fishing in the yaks.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Sounds like you had a great timne. As for Resthaven, its where I grew up on living my early years. I would not dare wade as you will surely lose your wading boot in the muck. If you really wants some pointers there then you can possibly get with me for a day of fishing in the yaks.


I'm 100,000% up for that lol. Also, the bottom looked way rocky... I dunno. The mud seemed firm.

I've waded right in in sulfurous mud up to my crotch though so I'm hardly a good judge of these things.


----------

